

After feedbacks: storm.io, and how the cloud will change - matehat
http://www.storm.io

======
matehat
By publishing this teaser page and posting it here and there, we want to see
how many people are willing to engage in a close relationship with us, based
on what we can say at the moment. Which is, as most of you probably noticed,
mostly idealism.

These trusting developers will be rewarded an early view at (I can assure you)
some amazing stuff, and greatly influence the course of development here at
Stormio. If you want to know more, please subscribe :)

~~~
wmf
This seems like a completely backwards approach to me, but knock yourselves
out.

------
johnny22
it still doesn't say what it is or does really.

